# Hamachi Game Server



## BluePlum (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone want to start a hamachi server for games?


----------



## Kesava (Dec 5, 2007)

what is a himanchi server? please enlighten me


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2007)

it's like LAN but through the internet. correct me if i'm wrong. i have hamachi. i really don't know it's purpose because i don't use it a lot.


----------



## Kesava (Dec 5, 2007)

lol that sounds funny. its like lan, but through the internet?

how is it similar to lan then? the way its set up?


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2007)

i have no idea. lol. when me and friends set up a game it's usually seen under the LAN portion.

example when in bf2 under multiplayer it'll show up under LAN. 

we use hamachi so we have our own private server. haha!


----------



## Archangel (Dec 5, 2007)

hamachi is a program that crates a virtual lan connection over the internet..   so if you have it enabled, and have a network with someone say in the UK or so, you can just clikc the Lan tab in games, and it will find them too.   that way you can play games over the internet who would normally only work on lan for example.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 5, 2007)

why not just play games over the internet?  I think Himachi would probably have some kind of security flaw or over head, if it is really VPN type software.


----------



## rapwaydown (Dec 5, 2007)

i dont see any use of this program


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 5, 2007)

BluePlum said:


> Does anyone want to start a hamachi server for games?



I use Hamachi

What games do you play??


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> why not just play games over the internet?  I think Himachi would probably have some kind of security flaw or over head, if it is really VPN type software.





rapwaydown said:


> i dont see any use of this program



like i said in my previous post. me and my friends use hamachi so we have our own private game with no unknown players joining our server. we used to play counter strike 1.3 over hamachi. 

games i have installed right now that i know may run on hamachi:
cs:s
hl2:d
dod:s
bf2
bf2:sf


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 6, 2007)

Currently I only use it for Warcraft 3


----------



## epidemik (Dec 6, 2007)

rapwaydown said:


> i dont see any use of this program



I dont think the original purpose was games (or at least thats not its sole purpose) It can be handy for file sharing etc. 

Itd being on a network with someone without having to physically move your pc to their network.


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 29, 2007)

I used it for warcraft 3 to , It lets you finaly play a game other the dota..


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 29, 2007)

If we did set it up, what would be the point? What games would require hamachi?


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 29, 2007)

ever game that can be played on lan = Basicly everyone that has multiplayer? NOOB! THATS FOR CRUSHING MY SPIRITS IN MY CRYSIS THREAD!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 29, 2007)

BluePlum said:


> ever game that can be played on lan = Basicly everyone that has multiplayer? NOOB! THATS FOR CRUSHING MY SPIRITS IN MY CRYSIS THREAD!



really? so you can only multiplay on a lan?....


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is how Hamachi works. Imagine you have two computers at your house and are in a Local Area Network. You go to a game, almost any game in this case, go to Multiplayer and then go to LAN and have fun. 

With Hamachi, you run it, create a server, you set the name and a password. Then you give that info to a friend over the seas maybe! He runs Hamachi, puts the server name and password and there you go. The program creates a virtual LAN over the Iinternet. THis means that at the moment that two or more computers are conected to the same Hamachi server, they work as if they were conected through a LAN. 

Why do people use it instead of just playing on Internet? Maybe because you can use it to make "LAN parties" over the Internet which would be private. Or just because they're cool. IDK 

Hope that helped! hahahahahha


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, yeah i know what hamachi is and i use it all the time for starcraft. I was just wondering what would be the point when you can play pretty much all games worth playing(i know one prick is going to come against this) over the internet anyways?


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, you may use it to make them private even though you can put passwords on most games if you play over the Internet.

Maybe it can also be used to put computer on a network, sharing files and what not.


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 30, 2007)

Lets make a hamachi server for CF


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 30, 2007)

BluePlum said:


> Lets make a hamachi server for CF



Go for it.


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 30, 2007)

Who's going to create it??


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 31, 2007)

ME and you? you and i? ramdokk and blueplum? him and him? The human being and the human being? theres 5 people who can make it


----------

